# Changing from GWP to CSV



## Shivaansh (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello friends,

My name is Shivaansh and I have a query. 

I came here in South Africa in March last year (March 2015) for the first time and currently holding a GWP (General Work Permit). Now I want to apply for a CSV (Critical Skills Visa).

My query is that, can I apply it from within South Africa or I need to go back to my home country to apply for that?

I asked around and some people told me that since I came here after June 2014, I need to go back to my home country for that. However, people who arrived in South Africa before June 2014 can apply from within.

Then I called VFS (Gauteng) call center for more clarity and told them about the situation.

The gentleman from the call center told me that even though I came here after June 2014 and holding a General Work Permit, it will be a new application when I will apply for a Critical Skills Visa and for that, I don’t need to go back to my home country. One only needs to go back to his/her home country if they are on a visitor’s visa currently.


Request you to please confirm the same. I will be very thankful.

Regards
Shivaansh


----------

